# What makes a Polarizer worth it's price?



## VitorMachado (Apr 30, 2013)

With circular polarizers ranging from $50 all the way to $150, what exactly IS the ~$100 worth? Now, I'm very aware of the MR coating, and what kind of benefits it can give you. "Water resistance, dust resistance, and more heavy duty over the non-mr filter". I am currently looking at the "B+W 77mm Circular Polarizer with Multi-Resistant Coating" for my lenses. Being the fact that this costs quite a bit for a small piece of glass, I will be using it with a step up ring for my smaller threads.

On to the actual question.. Does the polarizing of this filter actually make a VISUAL difference over a cheaper B+W filter? I don't really need all the heavy duty aspects of a filter, being that I'm very tidy. I'd definitely pay the extra money if the contrast on reflections and/or skies and water makes a big difference. Can someone with either filter or experience with these inform me a little more? Thanks


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 30, 2013)

I use kaesamann B&W filters because I want to get years of use out of them. Plus, I've noticed less cast with them than other tiffen and Hoya filters.


----------



## dstppy (Apr 30, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I use kaesamann B&W filters because I want to get years of use out of them. Plus, I've noticed less cast with them than other tiffen and Hoya filters.



x2 -- I use the kaesamann B&W CP filters as well (have two but need a third now)

As I buy better and better glass, I worry about introducing unnecessary changes to the image.

Some people say that cheap stuff is ok, others say even a clear lens will cause problems . . . I basically got the opinion of a few educated people I know who's work I respect and used that and forget about worrying.


----------



## pardus (Apr 30, 2013)

I bought the Tiffen TICP77 77mm Circular Polarizing Filter and it's pretty much useless. $70 wasted, can spin that thing all day long and can't see the difference. It also knocks off a little over a full stop of light. I would read up on the reviews for what specific models you are interested in. BH usually has the most, just filter out (excuse the pun) the blah blah blah reviews from people just posting to qualify for the write a review promotions.


----------



## Pi (Apr 30, 2013)

I own a Hoya, I paid around $100 for it. I am not very happy with it. It has a strong color cast. Next time I will probably get a warming CP. I have used other CP's in the past, and one of them (Quantaray, half the price) was better.

CP's can be very different, see this: http://www.lenstip.com/115.4-article-Polarizing_filters_test_Results_and_summary.html. Next time I will get a B+W one.


----------



## ecka (Apr 30, 2013)

Cheap filters may cause:
color cast
AWB problems
AF problems
flares
loss of contrast or even sharpness


----------



## dr croubie (May 1, 2013)

If you're using a cheapo rebel and kit lens, get the cheapo CPL. But if you spend $3k on a body, $1-2k on a lens, why would you ruin it by skimping $100 on a cheaper filter?
I've used a cheapo CPL before, I could actually see the IQ difference in a side-by-side comparison to no filter. And that was only on a 7D and 15-85, they're a good combo but nowhere near the world's sharpest...


----------



## skinkfoot (May 1, 2013)

I think for macro and landscapes it is well worth spending the money. I use a Heliopan Kasemann circular polarizer. The polarizer cuts the glare without making the scene look artificial. I hope to have this polarizer for a long time, relatively cheap investment.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 1, 2013)

I agree good for macro and landscapes when you have plenty of light. I use a Canon branded drop-in with my 300 and 600mm lenses and find I take a significant IQ hit. However, depending on the lighting and subject the PL can give you a much better image that without, IQ issues aside.

So in my case, I use it only when the lighting and subject allow.


----------



## barfbaggs (May 1, 2013)

Pi said:


> CP's can be very different, see this: http://www.lenstip.com/115.4-article-Polarizing_filters_test_Results_and_summary.html. Next time I will get a B+W one.



Worthy of note is the Marumi Super DHG filter which tied the B+W Kaeseman for the top spot. Very pleased with mine, and about $50 cheaper. Paid $77 with free shipping.


----------



## jdramirez (May 1, 2013)

I bought one... and I didn't like it enough to keep using it. I only paid $50 or so, but it slowed my shutter speeds and I didn't see that much glare removed from my images... I have polarized sun glasses and I like turning my head to see how the glare is affected off of car windshields... but I don't care for it enough to keep on my lens.


----------



## jdramirez (May 1, 2013)

dr croubie said:


> If you're using a cheapo rebel and kit lens, get the cheapo CPL. But if you spend $3k on a body, $1-2k on a lens, why would you ruin it by skimping $100 on a cheaper filter?
> I've used a cheapo CPL before, I could actually see the IQ difference in a side-by-side comparison to no filter. And that was only on a 7D and 15-85, they're a good combo but nowhere near the world's sharpest...



Just because you have money doesn't mean you are willing to spend it unwisely.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 1, 2013)

VitorMachado said:


> With circular polarizers ranging from $50 all the way to $150, what exactly IS the ~$100 worth? Now, I'm very aware of the MR coating, and what kind of benefits it can give you. "Water resistance, dust resistance, and more heavy duty over the non-mr filter". I am currently looking at the "B+W 77mm Circular Polarizer with Multi-Resistant Coating" for my lenses. Being the fact that this costs quite a bit for a small piece of glass, I will be using it with a step up ring for my smaller threads.
> 
> On to the actual question.. Does the polarizing of this filter actually make a VISUAL difference over a cheaper B+W filter? I don't really need all the heavy duty aspects of a filter, being that I'm very tidy. I'd definitely pay the extra money if the contrast on reflections and/or skies and water makes a big difference. Can someone with either filter or experience with these inform me a little more? Thanks


 
Can you point out which two B&W filters you are comparing?


The low end filters have Aluminum rings rather than brass, may not have the expensive to apply MRC coatings, may not have the expensive scratch resistant coatings, do not have the two class sides hermetically sealed to keep out moisture from getting between the elements, and may have a large diameter that will not allow a hood to fit over it.

Each feature adds to the price. 


As to whether the features are useful to you is something you can decide. Brass rings are less prone to getting stuck, for example, but if you don't ever intend to remove the filter, aluminum will be fine. With aluminum, a filter wrench is not just advised, its a "Must"


----------

